# Evaluation



## april nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been a CPC for a year and a half, I recently had an evaluation and was told that I had one of the two best evaluations. However I was not happy with my raise and was told if I could find proof of what a CPC in a small town makes, and my wage was not comparable, they would re-evaluate me. They said they didn't want to "price themselves out".  They also said I had to get proof from local businesses but there are not very many certified coders around. Can anyone help?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 13, 2008)

I'd have walked out of there thinking,..."prove it?...nah,.... I don't have to "prove" it, my work speaks for itself, they just said so"...and then, I'd start looking for another job.   I've had the same scenario happen to me, they told me how much they appreciated me, then closed with "but, you're not going to get that big raise you were expecting", that was the last I heard him say... I walked out thinking, hmmm...okedokie - 3 weeks later I had a different job, working in the medical field which then brought me to the coding area    This job I accepted in April 08, *I* told them what I wanted to be paid for starting - and how I expected my raises to come, and how often I felt evaluations should be done....it was an odd feeling to be the one that decided whether *they* offered enough to me, to make me want to leave my other position...
anyway - start looking, they don't value your knowledge...
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Icode4U (Aug 13, 2008)

*Pay for coders*

Isn't it funny that physicians/facilities want to be paid for their work, which requires a CPC or other creditialed persons.  
I work for a large facility, the Inpt and Outpt coders starting range $20.15 - $28.00.
Physician coders (which is much more complicated) get $14 - $18.60.  
Outside this facility, coders are paid $18.00 - $26.50 per hour.  Why do I stay?  A great boss.  My past coding manager was an abusive person.  It takes a long time to shake that experience.


----------



## codingisfun (Aug 13, 2008)

I understand about having an abusive boss, I'm in that situation now, I've only been there for 6 months but have realized that this person is a very controlling and manipulative person and not on the up and up.... that's a different story. I don't want to leave because it is the 1st real coding job I've had and I take my certification this month, hopefully I pass it and then maybe I will look for another job. I recently had a review and was told that I was doing a excellent job but no raise was involoved at all. I was told at the interview that there would be one at 3 months and one at 6 months well that never happened. I'm very discouraged at the fact that I work hard at my job and I have a boss who is never there and takes great advantage of her position with the company, I'm all but before going to the doctor and letting him know how this person operates. But I don't want to cause issues since I am new, I'm not sure if I should look for a new job or not, I love my job and I take my job very seriously and don't like the fact that I have a boss  that just takes advantage of me and her position within the company. What do I do? Anyone have any suggestions? Also, rules are made and broken everyday to suit to her advantage. It's like you never know what to do,or how to go about something in the right way. I know this is long I guess I 'm just venting, before I go crazy.... jk .


----------



## ruhood (Aug 13, 2008)

codingisfun -
Unfortunately, it seems like there are too many of these types of situations.  The type of boss/supervisor you describe seems to take advantage of the hard workers and take credit for the good results.  I would do exactly what you said...take your certification exam, get the results, then immediately look for a new job.  These kinds of situations are toxic and they will affect you if you stay for the long term.  Good luck!


----------



## Icode4U (Aug 14, 2008)

*Bad Boss*

POWER TRIP

Just play the game that is being played.  I too had a terrible boss, I am still seeing behaviors to situations in myself that are stemmed from my experience with her.  Her boss does not care, no one cares.  Why?  

My advice, there are other jobs out there that you will love.  Take all you can take, learn all you can learn and get out of there.  
On your exit interview, don't bother mentioning the issues, believe me they will not take any of it to heart and it will not instigate change.
Crazy, Crazy world.  
You are raised to be honest and truthful and communicate differences, but in the business world....none of that matters to the supervisors.  Be true to yourself.  Be guided by your standards, Coders Code of Ethics.


----------



## fredabrinson (Aug 15, 2008)

*Find the proof*

April,

Do what your boss is asking.  Find the proof of what a CPC in the same area makes.  Check the AAPC salary surveys, most recent and past, and compare that info to your salary history.

It is not uncommon for an employer to be clueless as to what a reasonable salary might be, especially if it's a new position or an employee, such as yourself, who is specifically certified in an area.

If you can't find enough info locally, goggle it online and present those findings as well.  The more you find, the better off you are.

I am certified and this was new to my employer.  They did the salary comparison and I receive an $8,000 per year raise!  It just never hurts to do some research and give them what they are asking for!

I have been lucky enough to work for employers that will realize a good employee and will come up with the cash to keep them!  They don't see this on their own, and you sometimes have to "show" them!

Some of us may never feel we get paid what we are worth, but as long as we are in that position, we need to do the work for the salary we did accept when we were hired.  Of course if you can't live on that amount or feel you deserve more, then do what those above have written.........start looking for a new job!

Good luck!


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Aug 15, 2008)

Go to www.careerbuilder.com 

Click on Advice & Resources, then salary calculator.

You can type in your zipcode then put in medical records coder and it comes up with the average salary for your area.


----------



## april nelson (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the help !
April


----------

